# even more questions



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

what do you think of these dogs; Forest Hill

have you guys heard of these lines?

serbiandogs jumbo rom ch black buck
%75 patricks 
limey kennel pure hammonds


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

it's forest hill in Poland


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the link doesn't work


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont see anything,and im not searching the net to answer some form question,but i see the name,hammonds,and if that means gary hammonds,then im interested,in the very least.A fine dogman,with a great line,jmo.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

o.k,
I saw the kennel,dogs look good,but alot of rednosed dogs,i believe that to be a/typical for a pure hammonds line,and i cant read polish soooo..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow i cant read that thing at all
but i like the dogs


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I unfortunately cannot read polish either but I did see some nice looking dogs.


----------

